

12 Facts About Entrepreneurs That Will Likely Surprise You - gatsby
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/10561/12-Facts-About-Entrepreneurs-That-Will-Likely-Surprise-You.aspx

======
briandoll
It's interesting to see how different this picture is from the typical YC
startup or many other similar lean startups we hear so much about.

'Ramen profitable' is very, very different, for example, when comparing two
single guys hacking in a bedroom of a rented apartment with a dozen roommates
to that of a married family guy with kids and a mortgage in Northern
California.

Being in the second category, I can say that there are some advantages (focus,
time management, experience), but large blocks of time and the ability to go
without financial resources for months on end are not among them.

I'm really curious how the startups that apparently make up this survey make
it work in the beginning.

------
bradleyjoyce
I would love to know the actual breakdown of the demographics of the sample..
and how that changed across industries.

I particularly wonder if you limit it to internet founders if the data would
skew younger, and thereby affect other answers as well.

